# Need Help



## bertzun2014 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Good day too you all, am needing your help about Fendt tractor, on how would i know whats the creep shaft speed of this unit and it's hp? sorry i don't really have good idea about tractor your comments would be a big help for me , any reply would be appreciated. i\\


TIA for all.


----------

